# Mid-2007 Black Macbook



## murcielago585

I've got a mid-2007 black Macbook I'm wanting to get rid of and it has some minor detail damage to it. I've posted some pictures below of the damage but this beauty still works like a charm. I dropped my school bag swiftly on ceramic floor one day(while still in its case) and it offset the screen a little to the left. When you use it with the screen up you can't tell but when you close the screen, the offset it definitely visible. The screen is still tight as can be and still extremely stiff so it does not feel loose in any way.

This computer has always been kept in it's case so other than that it's in really good condition. I was wondering what you guys/gals were thinking this might be worth?

It's running Snow Leopard 10.6.4

Here are the specs:

The Apple MacBook "Core 2 Duo" 2.16 13-Inch (Black) features a 2.16 GHz Intel "Core 2 Duo" processor (T7400), with two independent processor "cores" on a single silicon chip, a 4 MB shared "on chip" level 2 cache, a 667 MHz frontside bus, 1 GB of 667 MHz DDR2 SDRAM (PC2-5300) installed in pairs (two 512 MB modules), a 160.0 GB Serial ATA (5400 RPM) hard drive with "Sudden Motion Sensor" technology, an 8X dual-layer write DVDÂ±RW/CD-RW SuperDrive, an Intel GMA 950 integrated "graphics processor with 64 MB of DDR2 SDRAM shared with main memory", and a 13.3" widescreen TFT active-matrix "glossy" display (1280x800 native resolution).

The MacBook "Mid-2007 Core 2 Duo" series shares the same easy to upgrade case design as previous MacBook systems, and connectivity likewise includes AirPort Extreme (although the "Mid-2007" models support 802.11n -- as well as 802.11g -- without a firmware update), Bluetooth 2.0+EDR, Gigabit Ethernet, a FireWire "400" port, two USB 2.0 ports, optical digital audio in/out, and video out capabilities (mini-DVI) that supports an external display.

The MacBook "Mid-2007 Core 2 Duo" and earlier models also share the same "scrolling TrackPad", built-in iSight video camera, Apple Remote for use with Apple Front Row software, "MagSafe" power connector, "flush against the bed" keyboard that does not touch the screen, and "no moving parts" magnetic latch that "catches without a catch".


----------



## Metal425

You can probably get around $500-$550 for it.


----------



## murcielago585

That's not too shabby at all, I love how macs keep their value


----------

